# Smokey in MO needs a new home.



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Located in Lee's Summitt, MO.

Posted on the classifieds at my work...



> 3 year old cat needs a new loving home. I've had Smokey since he was approximately 6-8 weeks old at the request of a friend, and my pleading kids. We've tried to adjust to having a cat, but have decided we do much better with dogs. Smokey does get a long with our small dog, so would probably do ok with other dogs as well. I think he would be better off in a house with older children. Please contact me for more pictures. He is declawed front and back, so only knows the indoors.


The add doesn't make sense to me....they are still adjusting to a cat they've had since it was 8 wks. I bet there is more behind this story but who knows. It's a 4-paw declaw...poor thing.  

Anyway, he's a tuxedo kitty and adorable!!!


----------

